# Datenverlust?????



## Full Flavor (19 November 2008)

Ich musste heute an eine alte Anlage (ca. 15 Jahre  alt) und musste Daten sichern. Hat ja nach einer gewissen Zeit auch hervorragend funktioniert 1,1 GB auf meinem Stick.

Ich ging an meinen PC und wollte die Daten auf die Festplatte ziehen allerdings kann ich die Daten (den Ordner) nicht auf dem Stick sehen. Ich sehe jedoch in den Eigenschaften das der Speicherplatz belegt ist. Ich ging nochmals an den alten PC das gleiche (direkt nach dem Kopieren konnte ich die Daten sehen).

Hab ich ein BlackOut oder woran könnte das liegen? Sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht

PS. In den Ordneroptionen sind alle Daten sichtbar eingestellt unb die geschützten Systemdaten bekomme ich auch angezeigt.


----------



## HeizDuese (19 November 2008)

Vielleicht den Stick vor dem Ende dem leeren des Schreibcaches gezogen (nicht über Hadware entfernen z.B. in der Taskleiste) ? Dann können solche Sachen passieren - die Daten fehlen augenscheinlich auf dem Stick!


----------



## Full Flavor (19 November 2008)

kann ich die wiederherstellen bzw den Speicherplatz wieder frei räumen ist mir im grunde egal wie die daten kann ich auch nochmal ziehen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> kann ich die wiederherstellen bzw den Speicherplatz wieder frei räumen ist mir im grunde egal wie die daten kann ich auch nochmal ziehen



Hallo,

wenn das Problem wirklich beschädigte Daten sind, dann könntest 
Du mal das:TOOL: *smart recovery* versuchen.


----------



## HeizDuese (19 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn das Problem wirklich beschädigte Daten sind, dann könntest
> Du mal das:TOOL: *smart recovery* versuchen.



Wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. Das Problem ist beim frühzeitigen ziehen, dass die Verzeichniseinträge (FAT) noch nicht geschrieben wurden.

Den Speicherplatz sollte man mittels Checkdisk (Laufwerk, Eigenschaften, Extras, Jetzt prüfen) freigeben können (evtl. sind anschließend irgendwelchen CHKxxx-Dateien auf dem Stick -> löschen !).


----------



## sue port (20 November 2008)

hola full flavor,

appz wie smart recovery oder recover my files:TOOL:
habe ich selbst im einsatz, damit konnte ich daten der übelsten
hdds, sticks und sd cards wieder zurück ins leben holen.
wichtig ist daß du keinen usb-hub zwischen schaltest, 
dann gehts oft schlecht bis garnicht.
immer direkt in den slot!

Du mußt aber viel zeit mitbringen so ein deepscan kann bis zu 6 stunden oder länger dauern!

viel erfolg


sue


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2008)

nun besteht ja das Problem nicht darin, den Stick zu lesen - sondern die Daten erstmal in lesbarer Form auf den Stick zu bringen.

was für ein Betriebssystem läuft auf dem 15 Jahre alten Rechner (so denn er nicht modernisiert wurde)?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 November 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. Das Problem ist beim frühzeitigen ziehen, dass die Verzeichniseinträge (FAT) noch nicht geschrieben wurden.



Hallo,

ich hatte mal einen PC, bei dem das Deaktivieren oder Abmelden der 
USB-Geräte nicht richtig funktionierte. Zumindest einmal hat mir ein
Kollege mit dem Tool die Daten wieder hergeholt. Später habe ich die 
alte Kiste immer runtergefahren habe und den USB-Speicher im ausgeschalteten Zustand gezogen, da war alles i. O..



Full Flavor schrieb:


> kann ich die wiederherstellen bzw den Speicherplatz wieder frei räumen ist mir im grunde egal wie die daten kann ich auch nochmal ziehen



Vielleicht mal nach dem Speichern den PC ausschalten ...


----------



## marcengbarth (20 November 2008)

Schau mal hier: klick!

Mit der Testversion kannst du den Stick überprüfen.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 November 2008)

Dieses Thema hat soweit erledigt hoffe ich. Mein Stick hat sich heut mittag verabschiedet jetzt holt mein chef einen neuen ich denke das es dann funktioniert(hoffentlich).



> was für ein Betriebssystem läuft auf dem 15 Jahre alten Rechner (so denn er nicht modernisiert wurde)


Auf dem Rechner ist XP aber auch nur mit ach und krach stabil also wenn überhaupt haben die nur den Arbeitsspeicher erweitert.


----------

